# stag do in benidorm



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So my little brothers stag do is booked, Friday to Monday in benidorm. It's gonna be ****ing m3ssy. Most of the guys going are pretty straight laced, like my dad and the brides dad and brother etc so I'm planning on ****ing shjt up, forcing viagra down them, getting charlied and finding the skankiest strip club and having a ball.

So i need advice, how much are the hookers, what bars and clubs are good, how much are lap dances at clubs? Can you **** them for extra, is it hard to find a decent wrap? The usual **** really.

Cheers


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Hahahaa!! yes yes Tekkers, you sick man :lol: have a ball mate. :thumbup1: Funny you mention Benidorm, got offered to go this year, but ending up going elsewhere, let me know what you think of the place. It's on the cards for me in the future am sure.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Hookers are rife, any of the side streets away from the main strip are lined with 'em at night, mainly coloured girls, cheap, but they are light fingered little tramps tho so make sure all your guys watch their stuff, the token doesn't know when to stop piss head in our group last November was pick pocket'ed three nights in a row.

There's a lap dancing club at the north end of the strip, I knew one of the girls there and she was convinced some of the Eastern European girls would go all out for a few extra euros..

If the lads and lasses outside the bars who try to usher you in don't deal they will point out someone who will to you,

Sea front bars in the day can be rowdy enough to be a good laugh, then the strip from about ten, most of the bars are cheesy as hell but you can't move for birthday parties and hen do's so it makes for a cracking weekend.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hen do's?

View attachment 164167


Cheers mate that's pretty much all I needed to know lol. When you say the slags are cheap are we talking like a score a pop? If so I'm having 5 a time :lol:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

€20 and they'll put your tail in their mouth.

If you can string a sentence together and don't have a face like a warthog you'll do well enough with the "girls on tour" groupies.

They're out in fancy dress acting out with blow up willies and trying to out skank each other everywhere, you'll like it mate..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So my little brothers stag do is booked, Friday to Monday in benidorm. It's gonna be ****ing m3ssy. Most of the guys going are pretty straight laced, like my dad and the brides dad and brother etc so I'm planning on ****ing shjt up, forcing viagra down them, getting charlied and finding the skankiest strip club and having a ball.
> 
> So i need advice, how much are the hookers, what bars and clubs are good, how much are lap dances at clubs? Can you **** them for extra, is it hard to find a decent wrap? The usual **** really.
> 
> Cheers


Thats gona be paradise for you mate

Its no like Uk...you can **** for 20€

Go for easteuropeans...dont touch the spanish all hiv from drug use....

Try to find a bar where you pay entrance they give you a wristband and you can drink as much as you can...

Go to whore house when you really ****ed they will close when you leave

Have a good one... I know you will


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And we dont pay for lapdancing in spain. Wtf


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> €20 and they'll put your tail in their mouth.
> 
> If you can string a sentence together and don't have a face like a warthog you'll do well enough with the "girls on tour" groupies.
> 
> They're out in fancy dress acting out with blow up willies and trying to out skank each other everywhere, you'll like it mate..


Haha yeah mate ill be able to pull normal birds no Probs, its just alot of girls won't leave their group to go home with some strange skinhead lol. So in the event I'll take back a few ladies of the night.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Have fun Tekkers - it's a great stag do place. Every club rep on the main strip tries to sell you coke and most of the bars give you a free shot to walk in even if you walk straight out. Enjoy


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Are you lot really talking about Benidorm? Last time I went there it was full of OAPs on the pull by dancing to the chicken song :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Englishmen love that place

Dont know why

Average age is 65 haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Englishmen love that place
> 
> Dont know why
> 
> Average age is 65 haha


Been watching some youtube videos, theres some right trampy young girls about too  getting their gashes out for anyone with a camera lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Been watching some youtube videos, theres some right trampy young girls about too  getting their gashes out for anyone with a camera lol


No this time of the year...sorry


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> No this time of the year...sorry


Whore house mate....much more fun


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> No this time of the year...sorry


In late June?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> In late June?


Season starts may to sep

But the less turists the bettet for you lot

They will look better after you...as they want your money...spain is skint

They need the turists back...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Right at the bottom of the main strip on the left hand side mate. Opposite Chaplins bar. Can't remember the name of the place but it has a black sign over the door. Some proper smart birds in there. If you go in, it's best to just cut to the chase as its 25 euro to buy a girl a drink or 80 for a ****. The lad that tries to get you in is a proper funny ****. Also gets you the best coke in Benidorm, his names Wilson, he'll sort you right out


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Right at the bottom of the main strip on the left hand side mate. Opposite Chaplins bar. Can't remember the name of the place but it has a black sign over the door. Some proper smart birds in there. If you go in, it's best to just cut to the chase as its 25 euro to buy a girl a drink or 80 for a ****. The lad that tries to get you in is a proper funny ****. Also gets you the best coke in Benidorm, his names Wilson, he'll sort you right out


Legend. Cheers buddy


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you see Johnny Vegas, tell him I said hi :thumbup1:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

PM me m8

Might be out there the same time


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

What is the age of consent over there out of interest?

It's 16yr here in the UK, 15yr in France, and 18yr on most of the U.S.

Always handy to know whether the prostitute yourl're smashing is slightly more legal, or not!


----------



## smalldude (May 26, 2014)

****ing hell, my family are from Benidorm. Stag do? Seriously? **** man, croydon will be nicer


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I went in June 2012 for my brothers stag do. Expecting it to be rubbish but was surprisingly good there are a lot of old people who zip about on tandem mobility scooters but at night it came alive.

Bars wise we went to Neptunes which is the one they use in Benidorm the series and it was pretty good for starting out as it had loads of live shows. About halfway along the Levante beach there is a beachfront bar that is rammed during the day again because they put on Live acts and the ladies party away in beachwear which is nice to make some connections for later on.

If you do the strip there are some decent bars with the odd sleazy lap bar in between a few bars even have some live sex shows which are pretty lame to watch but good to stitch the stag up with. Also there is a bar with a giant mechanical cock for the stag to ride on which is fun to see and film.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Archaic said:


> What is the age of consent over there out of interest?
> 
> It's 16yr here in the UK, 15yr in France, and 18yr on most of the U.S.
> 
> Always handy to know whether the prostitute yourl're smashing is slightly more legal, or not!


That's wrong on so many levels


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

16 and you can bang legally


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> PM me m8
> 
> Might be out there the same time


I think it's the last weekend in June mate whatever date that is


----------

